# Legends FC West - Developmental Program Tier 3 Tryouts - Tuesday, February 21, 2017



## sothpaw (Feb 20, 2017)

Legends FC West is proud to announce its Developmental Program for players wanting the club experience at the Tier 3 level at an affordable price. This program is designed to develop players so they can move up to the Tier 1 and Tier 2 levels when they are ready and at their own pace. 

Practices are currently being held at Tuffree Middle School and Sierra Vista Elementary School with more fields to come. Home games will be on fields in Placentia, Yorba Linda and Anaheim. 

Signature programs charge between $375.00 to $400.00 per player and there is no Cal South requirement the coaches be licensed. All of the Legends coaches are licensed and have proven track records for developing players. The cost of this Developmental Program is $500.00 per player and there are no hidden fees. 

Tryouts will be held on February 21, 2017 and February 28, 2017 at Tuffree Middle School from 7:00 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. Please contact the coach in your age bracket below for more information and to confirm the time of their tryout. If you do not see your age bracket, let us know because we are adding more teams and coaches.

Any questions contact the Developmental Program Director at keith.dolnick@legendsfc.net or (714) 394-6058.

The coaches for Tier 3 teams for the upcoming fall 2017/18 season are the following:

1. Scott Farer Girls 08 - scott.farer@pepsico.com - (714) 231- 
5587.
2. Bryan Shoup Girls 07 - bsshoup@sbcglobal.net - (714) 
697-8620.
3. Stephan Teran Girls 07 - soccer10@gmail.com - (714) 579-
9354.
4. Keith Dolnick Girls 06 - keith.dolnick@legendsfc.net - (714) 
394-6058.
5. Rick Parmenter Girls 05 - rwparm@sbcglobal.net - (714) 
423-3453.
6. Steve Betz Girls 04 - stevebetz57@gmail.com - (714) 318-
8935.
7. Billy Ligon Boys 08 - billyligon11@gmail.com - (714) 478-
0908.
8. Jeremy Aldridge Boys 08 - jeremy@jeremyfirst.com - (714) 
706-0414.
9. Steve Rojas Boys 06 - iconcalif@gmail.com - (714) 928-
2271.
10. Marcelo Sandoval 05 - orangeu10@yahoo.com - (714) 519-8985.
10. John DeBest Boys 05 - john@jtrestaurants.com - (714) 
815-0428.
11. Justin Scapulla Boys 05 - jscarpulla@gmail.com - (949) 
701-7092.
12. Bryan Shoup Boys 04 - bsshoup@sbcglobal.net - (714) 
696-8620.

Legends FC West has Tier 1 and Tier 2 teams at all levels. Legends FC is a member of the U.S. Soccer Development Academy for the Boys and Girls. For more information on the U.S. Soccer Development Academy and Tier 1 and Tier 2 teams contact john.king@legendsfc.net.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Feb 21, 2017)

sothpaw said:


> Legends FC West is proud to announce its Developmental Program for players wanting the club experience at the Tier 3 level at an affordable price. This program is designed to develop players so they can move up to the Tier 1 and Tier 2 levels when they are ready and at their own pace.
> 
> Practices are currently being held at Tuffree Middle School and Sierra Vista Elementary School with more fields to come. Home games will be on fields in Placentia, Yorba Linda and Anaheim.
> 
> Signature programs charge between $375.00 to $400.00 per player and there is no Cal South requirement the coaches be licensed. All of the Legends coaches are licensed and have proven track records for developing players. The cost of this Developmental Program is $500.00 per player and there are no hidden fees.


Please correct me if I am wrong and please clarify. These Tier 3 teams will be playing in the 2017 SCDSL Fall league or a whole different league?
The $500 cover coaching fees, fields, trainers that Legends always have supplied, registration, (any tournaments?)...etc.
I'm also assuming that parents still have to pay for referee fees and uniforms.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 21, 2017)

It sounds like Legends is creating its own "league," to be played against teams in the Anaheim neighborhood.  Although Legends says it will be at a "Tier 3 level," that is not the same thing as saying that the teams will be playing "in Tier 3."  My guess is that they will be playing against each other, and will be nowhere near actual "Tier 3 level."  It sounds very much like a captured Signature League, intended to act as a feeder for Legends' club team.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Feb 21, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> It sounds like Legends is creating its own "league," to be played against teams in the Anaheim neighborhood.  Although Legends says it will be at a "Tier 3 level," that is not the same thing as saying that the teams will be playing "in Tier 3."  My guess is that they will be playing against each other, and will be nowhere near actual "Tier 3 level."  It sounds very much like a captured Signature League, intended to act as a feeder for Legends' club team.


You could be right...before you know it they may say that they are actually cheaper than AYSO Extra and Matrix programs LOL.


----------



## sothpaw (Feb 21, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong and please clarify. These Tier 3 teams will be playing in the 2017 SCDSL Fall league or a whole different league?
> The $500 cover coaching fees, fields, trainers that Legends always have supplied, registration, (any tournaments?)...etc.
> I'm also assuming that parents still have to pay for referee fees and uniforms.


The Tier 3 teams will be playing in the 2017 SCDSL Fall League and the $500.00 includes uniforms, Legends Tournament and State Cup. Call the coach in your age bracket or the director for more information.


----------



## sothpaw (Feb 21, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> It sounds like Legends is creating its own "league," to be played against teams in the Anaheim neighborhood.  Although Legends says it will be at a "Tier 3 level," that is not the same thing as saying that the teams will be playing "in Tier 3."  My guess is that they will be playing against each other, and will be nowhere near actual "Tier 3 level."  It sounds very much like a captured Signature League, intended to act as a feeder for Legends' club team.


The Tier 3 teams will be playing in the 2017 SCDSL League.  This is not a Legends own League.


----------



## sothpaw (Feb 21, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> You could be right...before you know it they may say that they are actually cheaper than AYSO Extra and Matrix programs LOL.


The Legends Tier 3 teams will be playing in the 2017 SCDSL League.


----------



## pulguita (Feb 21, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong and please clarify. These Tier 3 teams will be playing in the 2017 SCDSL Fall league or a whole different league?
> The $500 cover coaching fees, fields, trainers that Legends always have supplied, registration, (any tournaments?)...etc.
> I'm also assuming that parents still have to pay for referee fees and uniforms.


Yes let's clarify.  For the last decade the mentality of North Orange County has been "for players wanting the club experience at the (put in the blank) at an affordable price."  This has governed the major clubs in the area for years.  It is clubs being run by recreational organizations with rec mentalities. This new program has been ripped right out of that mindset.

First Legends does NOT have USSDA for the boys.  Second, all of these teams have come from JUSA Signature along with their parent coaches. Good or bad that is fact.  So now we have a new twist on the "we are going to make it just as good as normal club but for 1/3 the cost" yet again.


----------



## sothpaw (Feb 21, 2017)

pulguita said:


> Yes let's clarify.  For the last decade the mentality of North Orange County has been "for players wanting the club experience at the (put in the blank) at an affordable price."  This has governed the major clubs in the area for years.  It is clubs being run by recreational organizations with rec mentalities. This new program has been ripped right out of that mindset.
> 
> First Legends does NOT have USSDA for the boys.  Second, all of these teams have come from JUSA Signature along with their parent coaches. Good or bad that is fact.  So now we have a new twist on the "we are going to make it just as good as normal club but for 1/3 the cost" yet again.


Legends does have a USSDA for boys.  It was announced on January 27, 2017.  Secondly,  not all of the Tier 3 teams come from JUSA Signature.  The teams from JUSA Signature are coached by coaches who have a minimum E license and a number of them have higher licenses.  The teams coming from JUSA Signature were also offered to bring their teams to other clubs but chose Legends.  This post was to inform parents about tryouts.  I am unsure why there is so much negativity.  Either come to the tryouts or don't but let's not get lost in what the purpose of the thread is about.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 21, 2017)

I dont have my kids at Legends. But I think that they are on to something.  

Most parents want their kids to have the club experience but not at $1,800 a year.  70% of the kids will only make it to Flight 3 because of skill or lack of focus.   Personally I always thought that club levels should have tiered pricing like this... $600 for Flight 3, $1,200 for Flight 2,  $1,700 for Flight 1

My kids dont qualify for this program but I would sign them up if I had the chance.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 21, 2017)

Sounds like a great program.  
What if you have kids that are flight 2 or 1 caliber, but prefer the lower price?
And what if this tier 3 team lights it up in Spring and summer and really belongs in a higher flight?


----------



## pulguita (Feb 21, 2017)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I dont have my kids at Legends. But I think that they are on to something.
> 
> Most parents want their kids to have the club experience but not at $1,800 a year.  70% of the kids will only make it to Flight 3 because of skill or lack of focus.   Personally I always thought that club levels should have tiered pricing like this... $600 for Flight 3, $1,200 for Flight 2,  $1,700 for Flight 1
> 
> My kids dont qualify for this program but I would sign them up if I had the chance.


So what is the club experience?  Do you think the coaches at Tier 3 should be less in quality than a Tier 1 coach in a developmental environment?  Should that Tier 3 coach make considerably less than the Tier 1 coach?  That is exactly what you are advocating without even realizing it.   If you have say 15 players on a team and they pay $600 for Tier 3 that's $9000 for the year.  Your coach could make from $600 - $1500 a month for 10-12 months depending on the club and quality of the coach.  Some maybe more.  So on the low side paying a coach $600 a month for 10 months that means clubs would have to run the team on $3000 for league fees,  ref fees, uniforms, fields, lighting costs, tournaments etc. and on the high side say coach makes $1000 a month for 10 months the club just lost $1000 and you didn't get much of a club experience.  No league, no refs, no uniforms, no fields, no lights, no tournaments etc.  Everyone talks about too expensive.  I pay $110 a month for guitar lessons - 1 x time per week for 1/2 hour.  How much do people pay per month for martial arts, gymnastics, dance whatever?  You mention "70% of the kids will only make it to Flight 3 because of skill or lack of focus".  That's true in life.   Would you keep sending your kid to martial arts at $100 a month if they lacked focus or skill.  Would you go ask the professional instructor can we come for $30 a month cause my kid lacks skill and focus?  I think they would laugh at you if you did.  No you would go find another activity that your kid excels at because there is something else they may be better at.  You wouldn't sorta do martial arts.  Professional coaching costs money.  There are good, average and bad.  8-10 training sessions per month of at least 90 minutes, 20 - 40 games per year, ref fees, tournaments, league, uniforms etc. Paying $1500 - $1800 a year is excessive? If you are playing club soccer it is 10 months a year.  Everyone wants it cheap so they can play sorta club.  It is a commitment - that's why its club.  It is not for everyone.  If that's too much or too harsh, club is probably not the best investment for you and your child.


----------



## sothpaw (Feb 21, 2017)

pulguita said:


> So what is the club experience?  Do you think the coaches at Tier 3 should be less in quality than a Tier 1 coach in a developmental environment?  Should that Tier 3 coach make considerably less than the Tier 1 coach?  That is exactly what you are advocating without even realizing it.   If you have say 15 players on a team and they pay $600 for Tier 3 that's $9000 for the year.  Your coach could make from $600 - $1500 a month for 10-12 months depending on the club and quality of the coach.  Some maybe more.  So on the low side paying a coach $600 a month for 10 months that means clubs would have to run the team on $3000 for league fees,  ref fees, uniforms, fields, lighting costs, tournaments etc. and on the high side say coach makes $1000 a month for 10 months the club just lost $1000 and you didn't get much of a club experience.  No league, no refs, no uniforms, no fields, no lights, no tournaments etc.  Everyone talks about too expensive.  I pay $110 a month for guitar lessons - 1 x time per week for 1/2 hour.  How much do people pay per month for martial arts, gymnastics, dance whatever?  You mention "70% of the kids will only make it to Flight 3 because of skill or lack of focus".  That's true in life.   Would you keep sending your kid to martial arts at $100 a month if they lacked focus or skill.  Would you go ask the professional instructor can we come for $30 a month cause my kid lacks skill and focus?  I think they would laugh at you if you did.  No you would go find another activity that your kid excels at because there is something else they may be better at.  You wouldn't sorta do martial arts.  Professional coaching costs money.  There are good, average and bad.  8-10 training sessions per month of at least 90 minutes, 20 - 40 games per year, ref fees, tournaments, league, uniforms etc. Paying $1500 - $1800 a year is excessive? If you are playing club soccer it is 10 months a year.  Everyone wants it cheap so they can play sorta club.  It is a commitment - that's why its club.  It is not for everyone.  If that's too much or too harsh, club is probably not the best investment for you and your child.


Please respect the post is only about tryouts.  There is no reason to go off topic.  You can start a new thread and conversation about club and who it is best for and not but this is not the thread and conversation for this to take place.


----------



## Striker17 (Feb 21, 2017)

sothpaw said:


> Please respect the post is only about tryouts.  There is no reason to go off topic.  You can start a new thread and conversation about club and who it is best for and not but this is not the thread and conversation for this to take place.


Yeah everyone let them post about tryouts but don't allow any comment so parents don't question it! Geesh


----------



## pulguita (Feb 21, 2017)

sothpaw said:


> Please respect the post is only about tryouts.  There is no reason to go off topic.  You can start a new thread and conversation about club and who it is best for and not but this is not the thread and conversation for this to take place.


So since you directed the comment to me my discussion is more "off topic" than the rest that have made comments?


----------



## sothpaw (Feb 21, 2017)

pulguita said:


> So since you directed the comment to me my discussion is more "off topic" than the rest that have made comments?


I have asked everyone to stay on topic.  You are not the only one.  I am unsure why a number of conversations and threads on this website always seem to go off-topic.  I do not know you and only ask that you stay within the topic or start a new one.  Thank you.


----------



## sothpaw (Feb 21, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Yeah everyone let them post about tryouts but don't allow any comment so parents don't question it! Geesh


Parents have the contact numbers and email addresses to contact the coaches with any questions they have.


----------



## Striker17 (Feb 21, 2017)

sothpaw said:


> Parents have the contact numbers and email addresses to contact the coaches with any questions they have.


Oh lord - yes because those people are so forthcoming 
You apparently have a problem with information you don't like being discussed so I suggest the ignore option. 
Legends everyone..:slow clap..


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 21, 2017)

sothpaw said:


> Please respect the post is only about tryouts.  There is no reason to go off topic.  You can start a new thread and conversation about club and who it is best for and not but this is not the thread and conversation for this to take place.


Pulguita!!!!  You know that a lot of Flight 3 teams are basically Rec+   Entry level club teams today are  nowhere the quality of club  teams from 10 years ago.   Also keep in mind that this is the most popular sport in the world and the best players are still coming from 3rd world countries where I can assure you their system is not the same as ours.            I am just saying that Legends is on to something.  If I can get my child to play at flight 3 this is a good option.    Relax dude! It's just a soccer forum. Go smoke some of that legal stuff now that it's available.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Feb 21, 2017)

sothpaw said:


> The Tier 3 teams will be playing in the 2017 SCDSL Fall League and the $500.00 includes uniforms, Legends Tournament and State Cup. Call the coach in your age bracket or the director for more information.


So the $500 cover coaching fees as well or are the coaches volunteer or charging separate. That's my last question on clarification.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Feb 21, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> So the $500 cover coaching fees as well or are the coaches volunteer or charging separate. That's my last question on clarification.


I'm still surprise how cheap it is because the uniform cost me last year close to $200 without a backpack.


----------



## sothpaw (Feb 21, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> So the $500 cover coaching fees as well or are the coaches volunteer or charging separate. That's my last question on clarification.


All of the coaches are waiving their coaching fees.  The coaches have agreed not to be paid.  I can tell you as one of the Legends coaches who is waiving his fee for both of my teams, I use a trainer about once a month to bring something new to the team and give them a different voice.  I discuss this with my parents first and it is generally around $7.50-$10.00 a player once a month for the trainer.  If a parent cannot pay or chooses not to pay the coaches chip in for the difference.  I hope this clarifies everything for you.


----------



## Moo (Feb 21, 2017)

Call me a skeptic, but I find it hard to believe coaches are going to really try to develop these players for FREE!   More power to the club if they can pull this off......


----------



## Cookie21 (Feb 21, 2017)

I was wondering the same....how are the fees so cheap? I believe they are parents who are the coaches and waiving their coaching fee. Also, it says there is "no Cal South requirement the coaches be licensed" at the Signature level. I believe ALL coaches need to be licensed, including rec teams.  Not sure what is up with that statement. I would like to know how they are charging so little too? Doesn't Legends have other tier 3 teams? Are they currently only paying $500? Because if they are not, and I was a parent on Legends, I would want my fees reduced. My kid doesn't play on Legends, but we did entertain them before. And I know they had high fees. So, agree....let's hear how the fees are so cheap, yet they are a club team?


----------



## timbuck (Feb 21, 2017)

Maybe, just maybe there are coaches out there that just love coaching and are willing to teach kids the game for the love of it.  Maybe they have a full time job that affords them the ability to work with kids for the sake of giving back to the game that they love.
Maybe other teams will start to follow.


----------



## RedHawk (Feb 21, 2017)

With all due respect to everyone involved the pricing may make more sense if everyone knew the coaches are Dads.


----------



## sothpaw (Feb 21, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Maybe, just maybe there are coaches out there that just love coaching and are willing to teach kids the game for the love of it.  Maybe they have a full time job that affords them the ability to work with kids for the sake of giving back to the game that they love.
> Maybe other teams will start to follow.


Most of the coaches are former high school coaches and a few even coached at the college level.  The coaches also have a vast amount of experience playing in either high school, college or both.  The coaches are more concerned about developing the players than wanting to get paid.


----------



## sothpaw (Feb 21, 2017)

RedHawk said:


> With all due respect to everyone involved the pricing may make more sense if everyone knew the coaches are Dads.


There are a number of coaches who are also dads.  Again, most of the coaches are former high school coaches and a few even coached at the college level. The coaches also have a vast amount of experience playing in either high school, college or both. The coaches are more concerned about developing the players than wanting to get paid.


----------



## sothpaw (Feb 21, 2017)

Cookie21 said:


> I was wondering the same....how are the fees so cheap? I believe they are parents who are the coaches and waiving their coaching fee. Also, it says there is "no Cal South requirement the coaches be licensed" at the Signature level. I believe ALL coaches need to be licensed, including rec teams.  Not sure what is up with that statement. I would like to know how they are charging so little too? Doesn't Legends have other tier 3 teams? Are they currently only paying $500? Because if they are not, and I was a parent on Legends, I would want my fees reduced. My kid doesn't play on Legends, but we did entertain them before. And I know they had high fees. So, agree....let's hear how the fees are so cheap, yet they are a club team?


Anyone who wants to coach at the recreational level or signature level only need to complete the free online course for their F license.  There is no Cal South requirement that a signature coach have an E license.  Each coach who obtains their E license goes through hours of online sessions and tests followed by two days of classroom and field training.  Each coach has to prepare training sessions and implement them on the field with players while be graded.  The cost is not cheap for the courses and is paid out of pocket by the coaches.  This is a new program aimed at developing the players without the high fees and undue pressure of playing at the Tier 1 and Tier 2 levels.  Instead of questioning the program and criticizing it, come out and see for yourself what is being offered.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 22, 2017)

Is the Tier 3 development program year-round?  Does the $500 fee cover 12 months of training and playing?


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 22, 2017)

Sounds like another option similar to AYSO Extra program.   Many kids are better than AYSO Core, but don't get put onto an Extra program, but aren't ready for Tier 2/Tier 3 competition at the club level.  This sounds perfect.


----------



## Moo (Feb 22, 2017)

socalkdg - exactly what it sounds like.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Feb 22, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> Sounds like another option similar to AYSO Extra program.   Many kids are better than AYSO Core, but don't get put onto an Extra program, but aren't ready for Tier 2/Tier 3 competition at the club level.  This sounds perfect.


That's what I said earlier lol


----------

